# Wonder Bread



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Is wonder bread ok for mice? My friend told me it is, his brother owns a snake and he breeds feeders. He feeds his feeders wonder bread.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not bad in and of itself, but not a complete or healthy diet.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I think they dump a ton of high fructose corn syrup in it though don't they? High fructose corn syrup has been known to contain trace amounts of mercury. I try to avoid buying food stuff with that ingredient ever since I read the research pointing to that causing diabetes (in people).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A whole wheat, organic bread would be best if you were going to feed your mice bread.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine gets best Warburtons


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Never heard anything about high fructose corn syrup being high in mercury; though I try to avoid it anyway for all the other reasons it's implicated as being bad for one. I'm not sure of it's effect on meeces, though I have noted with distaste that it's the commonest ingredient in infant formula, which I now give to my breeding, pregnant, and nursing meeces. They don't seem to be suffering, but I guess we'll see if they have illnesses or premature deaths. I wish Lactol was available in the US. I guess I'm going to order some online. I got too low on the powdered formula to wait for something to be shipped. My meeces and their babies all look to be in tip-top condition, so it's not bad in the short run.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I bake my own bread and when it is going to be dried for my mice I put a lot of whole grains and seeds in it.


----------

